

Ask HN: at&t says my router is interfering with their cell - drbillnye

This feels like a scam to me, but a dude from P3 Communications said he was a contractor for at&amp;t, came to my building asking to look around to find the offending device that was disrupting their cell tower.  If they found something, they&#x27;d force me to replace it.  It felt scammy to me, so I told him to come back, has anyone ever had something like this happen, is this legit, do I just go with it?
======
lutusp
This sounds like a scam. The frequencies used by cell phones, and those used
by WiFi routers, are (a) different, and (b) the subject of much study, with
the conclusion that there's no prospect of interference between then.

If someone from AT&T really intended to fight with you about your router, it
would be national headlines, because it would imply that the FCC got it wrong.
In fact, if this were true, it _should_ be national headlines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_frequencies#Frequency_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cellular_frequencies#Frequency_bands_used_by_GSM)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WLAN_channels)

Not to oversimplify, but cell phones don't require access to the same
frequencies that are used by WiFi routers.

~~~
drbillnye
Thanks man, the guy mentioned baby monitors going rogue and interfering and I
had the same thought, if the FCC sends a new father to prison for not letting
a dude in to go after his baby monitor, that would definitely be a headline

